# Charles Roast



## cooker613 (Apr 12, 2019)

Here are final pictures of my smoked and the souvide Charles Roast. It cane out so good, tender, and rich tasting that calling it “Chuck” seemed a bit rude and too familiar. Came out tasting like a really good prime rib roast. 








The sousvide brought it to a perfect medium rare.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 12, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2019)

Yup--Looks Great !!
Like.

Time & Temps??

Bear


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup--Looks Great !!
> Like.
> 
> Time & Temps??
> ...


Step one: on the smoker, a big joe Kamado for four hours @ 225-235 degrees over pecan wood
Step two: sous vide at 140 degrees for 29 hours.
Possiable changes: perhaps sous vide at 150 for ~36-40 hours. I think next time I’d like to get “shredable”. Because...tacos and or sandwiches.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> Step one: on the smoker, a big joe Kamado for four hours @ 225-235 degrees over pecan wood
> Step two: sous vide at 140 degrees for 29 hours.
> Possiable changes: perhaps sous vide at 150 for ~36-40 hours. I think next time I’d like to get “shredable”. Because...tacos and or sandwiches.




Thank You for the reply!
Excellent Job.
I just did another Chucky in my SV--Pulled Beef.
I get my best results for Pulled Beef Chuckies @ 165° for 30 hours.
Here's one:
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *


Bear


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You for the reply!
> Excellent Job.
> I just did another Chucky in my SV--Pulled Beef.
> I get my best results for Pulled Beef Chuckies @ 165° for 30 hours.
> ...


Thanks, that’s what I need for next time. Do you smoke it before or after? And if so, at what temps and times?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> Thanks, that’s what I need for next time. Do you smoke it before or after? And if so, at what temps and times?



I don't smoke most things I SV, because Mrs Bear wants it without smoke.
I can get away with stuff I only Smoke, but not stuff that I SV.
I usually just sear "After", or Grill "After".

Bear


----------

